# Log Jam - SF Boise River



## h20fwlr_24 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Clear now*

I saw on Facebook that the log jam was cleared out. Was told that the sweeper after Buffalo was gone as well.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Clear as of the weekend.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/RiverRaftersAnonymous/permalink/1585296978188873/


----------



## ravergarab (Jun 19, 2017)

Great! I had no idea it was clear!


----------

